# Stupid flyfisher



## pevotva (Sep 7, 2005)

What size tippet do I need to use with a 8wt fly rod. Is 2X about right? Dont understand the *X thing.


----------



## Hal01 (Jul 18, 2005)

What are you angling?


----------



## pevotva (Sep 7, 2005)

Bass for now in a small pond but a red on fly is on my bucket list


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

2X would probably handle most bass you ever encounter. The X designation is really a measure of diameter, as I understand it, not pure strength, although the wo are clearly related. Higher numbers like 3x, 4x, etc. refer to smaller diameters. Just as a reference, I usually use 5x for something like rainbow trout in colorado, unless I'm using really small flies on really picky fish, and then I'll go down to 6x or 7x. A 7x tippet probably tests out to about 2 pounds on average, maybe less.

For redfish I usually use 0x tippet which probably tests on average about 12 pounds or so.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2008)

It really depends on what fly you are throwing and what species you are targeting. Bruce is right about the X rating being a measure of diameter. I believe the formula for the thickness is all based off of a .011" diameter. For example, if you have a 2x tippet, you subtract .002" from .011", then the thickness would be .009", a 0x tippet is .011" in diameter, a 6x is .005" and so on. For typical inshore saltwater I use a 12 lb test and go up to 16lb at times. Typically if you are fishing an 8 weight you might be throwing a heavier fly that is a little harder to turn over, and you need to make sure you have an appropriate leader as well. A leader with a heavier butt section is probably what you are looking for, and they sell saltwater leaders and bass tapered leaders made to turn over larger flies. I hope this helps.​


----------



## davidb (May 10, 2006)

I just made this up so hook size is only approximate and there is a lot of overlap. Also this is the lower end of tippit for good turn over, when conditions allow go 1 or 2 sizes up. This will vary with the bulk and weight of fly and wind conditions.
7x for size 18-24 hooks, 6x 14-18, 5x 10-12, 4x 8-10. 3x 6-8, 2x 4-6 1x 2-4,
0x 1-2, 02x 1/0-1, 03x 2/0-1 Usually after 03x the leaders are listed by breaking strength and diameter.

For Bass and inshore 0x is good and you can add a lighter tippet if needed or a bite guard (shock tippet) 

And as some one mentioned the butt diameter is even more critical, I like to err on the heavy side for bass bugs and salt water. About 40lb .022-.026 diameter for an eight weight. Commercial leaders always seem to have too short a butt. The butt should be 50-60% of the leader.

Long answer for a short question, I hope this doesn't confuse you.


----------



## surfsideperson (Aug 22, 2005)

I sure am glad you guys understand all that, i just take it to IFly and let those guys pick out the leaders sand such, and i just tie on the shock leader to teh actual fly.....
I am aware that i drive an hour for something that could be done on the beach or in my own house, but , it gives me an excuse to go to the fly shop. 
good luck. 
today the fishing looks great.


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

*In the old days....LOL*

I know I am prolly "dated" by this info...but for my bigger fish and salt water...I make my own with barrel knots joining various thicknesses of mono. Start with about 20#, then 15#, and then 8# or 10#. For smaller fish and calm waters, I will buy a commercially made one. Experiment till you can make one that works for you....kinda fun anyways, like tieing your own flies and bugs. Price is right anyways.

Later
R3F


----------



## deebo (May 22, 2004)

Hey Red3Fish, dont feel so dated, i still make leaders that way for my flyrod, and i am a "youngster" hahaha. You can make them as long and tapered as you want, and it is a heck of a lot cheaper. thats the way dad taught me to do it


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2008)

If you are a dork like I am and really want to get technical check out the link to the pdf below. I found it to be a good source of info http://globalflyfisher.com/fishbetter/leadercalc/GFFLeaderGuide.pdf

It even has a leader calculator on their website to download.​


----------



## davidb (May 10, 2006)

If your really a Geek (Like I am) you'll notice some errata on the table when they got to the 01X-03x otherwise fairly close to what I guessed at previously Although they go a little heavier on the tippit then I did.

Lots of useful info.


----------

